# XTR M965 on a tandem?



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

So what's the "over/under" on blowing up an XTR M965 hub on a tandem?

I have one laying around, built up to a Mavic 823 rim (been dying to try riding UST tubeless on the tandem). I bought it cheap so I don't really care if I blow it up, but I also don't really want to get caught stranded on a long ride.

Actually the real reason is b/c my Industry Nine hub blew up a few weeks ago and is STILL not ready to ride (I'll follow up with details on the failure after I get the low down from the shop). So then we have been riding our White Industry "backup" wheel for the past 2 weeks and now it is making some strange noises... It definitely needs the spokes re-tensioned and I'm hoping that solves the problem - we'll see.

So that leaves me with no rear wheel and we wanna ride!!!!

I am still hoping to get the I-Nine wheel back soon, but if not, we may try riding the XTR... Thoughts???


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

We rode an XT hub for three years before it died. If you spin fairly well you'll be fine. Our blew up at Hall Ranch when the rear wheel spun out on a rock then suddenly hooked up again. It was just too sharp of a torque spike for it to handle. Replacing the freehub is fairly easy, but you need to remove the cassette and use a 10mm hex wrench (IIRC) to remove the dead soldier and install the new one. You guys are a strong team, but if you don't torque ot too hard you should be fine until one of your other wheels gets back.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

960 hub will not be as stiff as an 756 XT as it has a Ti axle and the freehub body will blow out.
I still run a 750 XT with a custom morphed shimano tandem freehub body on it after blowing up 4 stock freehub bodies within 4 weeks.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

4 in 4 weeks - nice work!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*XTR hub will have to wait to see some action*

XTR wheelset to remain haning on the hook for now. I will say that the UST rim seats flawlessly with a UST tire (Kenda Nevagal) I need to do more exploring with the tubeless setup - but that's for another time.

We ended up getting our I-Nine wheel back. All is good. Apparently the springs were all shot. The pawls were all in good shape. I did not take any pictures of the damaged springs. The net of it is that $20 later, we're back in business. The guy at the shop said this is the first time he's seen this happen with the I-Nine hub and they sell a lot of their wheels.

Lesson learned - take the hub apart at least annually and inspect/replace the springs as needed.

One more thing on the I-Nine wheel thing, I bumped into a guy as we were finishing up our ride on Tuesday and he also rides I-Nine wheels on his tandem. We exchanged numbers and plan to get our for a mtb tandem ride. Its great meeting other folks who ride 2-up on the mtb! I am intereste to hear his experiences with those wheels - he said something about converting to a 10mm axel... need to find out about that.


----------

